# Gilmore Girls 4/25 - WTTV Indianapolis/WTTK Kokomo IN



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

Usually they're good about updating their listings, but not this time - Pacers playoff action will bump the WB lineup to 10:30 or later tonight. A manual recording appears to be necessary.

EDIT: listings have now been updated on DirecTV. 11 pm or later start, but season passes may follow now.


----------

